# 3kg schwere, limitierte Version des Ultra 120 eXtreme erhältlich



## DanielX (17. September 2008)

*3kg schwere, limitierte Version des Ultra 120 eXtreme erhältlich*

Wie die Seite Computerbase berichtet, wird Thermalright den bekannten und beliebten Kühler "Ultra 120 eXtreme" als limitierte Auflage herausbringen.

Das bisherige Design wird dabei beibehalten, jedoch wird die limitierte Version nun ein Vollkupferkühler, wodurch das Gewicht von 790g auf 3kg steigt.  

Ob die Kühleistung wie das Gewicht um den Faktor 3 steigt darf schon jetzt bezweifelt werden.

Zudem wird eine sichere Montage eines 3kg schweren Kühlers nicht leicht werden, 

jedoch müssen sich mit diesem Problem auch nur wenige Menschen beschäftigen da die Stückzahl des Kühlers auf 3.000 beschränkt ist.

Der Kühler soll ab nächsten Monat für 99$ erhältlich sein.

Quelle




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr_Duese (17. September 2008)

*AW: 3kg schwere limitierten Version des Ultra 120 eXtreme*

Niemals ist das gesund...

Ich hab nen normalen TR Ultra 120 Extreme auf meinem geköpften E2180 und nach 2 Wochen geht das Board schon nich mehr, is durchgehangen 

Leg ich den Rechner auf den Boden, samt Gewicht auf dem Kühler (durch ein Buch + Hantelscheibe ) dann gehts .... 

Sieht aber seeeeeehr geil aus *sabber*


----------



## Fifadoc (17. September 2008)

*AW: 3kg schwere limitierten Version des Ultra 120 eXtreme*

schickes Teil. Da könnt ich echt ans überlegen kommen ^^
aber das ist echt ein teil für einen horizontalrechner, also nen Desktop-Case, der hoch genug ist ^^


----------



## riedochs (17. September 2008)

*AW: 3kg schwere limitierten Version des Ultra 120 eXtreme*

Interessanter Kuehler, aber zu schwer.


----------



## Fransen (17. September 2008)

*AW: 3kg schwere limitierten Version des Ultra 120 eXtreme*

3KG.
-->>Das ist schon nen Wort.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (17. September 2008)

*AW: 3kg schwere limitierten Version des Ultra 120 eXtreme*



riedochs schrieb:


> Interessanter Kuehler, aber zu schwer.



Du sagst es. Viel zu schwer. 
Und ich bin gespannt, wie er sich gegen einen IFX oä. schlaegt.


----------



## riedochs (17. September 2008)

*AW: 3kg schwere limitierten Version des Ultra 120 eXtreme*



$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Du sagst es. Viel zu schwer.
> Und ich bin gespannt, wie er sich gegen einen IFX oä. schlaegt.


Soviel besser duerfte der nicht sein das es das Gewicht rechtfertigt.


----------



## moddingfreaX (17. September 2008)

*AW: 3kg schwere, limitierte Version des Ultra 120 eXtreme erhältlich*

HUIHUIHUI 

Oh Gott, wenn da das Board nicht durchbiegt, wäre es ein Wunder! 
Aber Pornös sieht er ja schon aus


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. September 2008)

*AW: 3kg schwere, limitierte Version des Ultra 120 eXtreme erhältlich*

Och, wenn man das machen könnte, was Intel mit den Xeons macht bzw beim S423 vor hatte, ists nicht soo schlimm, aber wer schraubt schon den Kühler am Gehäuse fest?


----------



## Fifadoc (17. September 2008)

*AW: 3kg schwere, limitierte Version des Ultra 120 eXtreme erhältlich*

hmmm... am gehäuse befästigen wäre natürlich eine Maßnahme ^^


----------



## DanielX (17. September 2008)

*AW: 3kg schwere, limitierte Version des Ultra 120 eXtreme erhältlich*

Oder ein Desktop-Gehäuse mit einem Loch in der Oberseite und dann sowas ähnliches bauen wie ne Lufthutse fürs Auto. ^^


----------



## moddingfreaX (17. September 2008)

*AW: 3kg schwere, limitierte Version des Ultra 120 eXtreme erhältlich*

Oder mit Draht etc. oben an der Gehäusedecke "aufhängen"


----------



## Fabian (17. September 2008)

*AW: 3kg schwere, limitierte Version des Ultra 120 eXtreme erhältlich*

ah oh
Vielleicht muss man ne schraube in die gehäusedecke machen und der kühler wird durch nen drahtseil daran befestigt
Vielleicht kommt ja auch noch der IFX-14 in Kupfer


----------



## push@max (17. September 2008)

*AW: 3kg schwere, limitierte Version des Ultra 120 eXtreme erhältlich*

Ich habe schon bei den jetztigen Kühlern immer bedenken 

Aber 3KG, nur weil er vollkommen aus Kupfer ist?


----------



## Invain (17. September 2008)

*AW: 3kg schwere, limitierte Version des Ultra 120 eXtreme erhältlich*

In der Umgebung von schwarzen PCBs sehen Kupferheatspreader/-lamellen aber einfach umwerfend gut aus. 
Irgendwer hat doch letzt auf den MioDollarPC verlinkt, mit schwarzem Gehäuse und Kupferkühler. Der absolute Designoberhammer. 

3kg sind natürlich völlig absurd ohne zusätzliche Halterung bei normale Towergehäusen, aber wer sich ein anständiges Case für solch eine Optik zulegt und dann einen Vollkupferkühler einbaut, wird auch eine unscheinbare Lösung finden den Kühler daran zu hindern, das komplette Mobo zu Sondermüll zu verarbeiten.


----------



## xTc (17. September 2008)

*AW: 3kg schwere, limitierte Version des Ultra 120 eXtreme erhältlich*

Shice -  schaut das ding schick aus. 

Allerdings finde ich die 3 Kilo etwas heftig. Welches Board soll das aushalten?!?! Gibt es da ne extra Halterung dazu, sonst bricht das Board noch. 

Interessant wäre auch mal wie groß der Unterschied zum normalen ist.

Gruß


----------



## Mojo (17. September 2008)

*AW: 3kg schwere, limitierte Version des Ultra 120 eXtreme erhältlich*

Ich hab mal wo gelesen dass man den noch zusätzlich mit extra dafür gefertigten Bauschaum an der Gehäusewand befestigen muss.
Und ca. 60€... Puhhh...


----------



## KTMDoki (18. September 2008)

*AW: 3kg schwere, limitierte Version des Ultra 120 eXtreme erhältlich*

sieht ja extrem geil aus! 

aber ich hab gedacht, dass mein IFX schwer is aber 3kg 

da muss man echt ne Halterung mit Stahldraht zum Deckel machen


----------



## Malkav85 (18. September 2008)

*AW: 3kg schwere, limitierte Version des Ultra 120 eXtreme erhältlich*

Der könnt bei mir sogar passen ^^ Da ich nen 180°C ATX hab, liegt mein Kühler eh fast aufm Boden. Also ne kleine Stütze und schon hält er


----------



## SteVe (18. September 2008)

*AW: 3kg schwere, limitierte Version des Ultra 120 eXtreme erhältlich*

Geiles Teil aber mit einer solchen Last würde ich mein Mobo nicht quälen.


----------



## k-b (18. September 2008)

*AW: 3kg schwere, limitierte Version des Ultra 120 eXtreme erhältlich*

Ach ich glaub ihr überschätzt das Gewicht alle ein wenig. 
Also gerade auf meinem am2+ Board ist das Teil ja bombenfest (also der orginale, silberne mit auch 6 heatpipes), das sogar das Board verbogen wird. Denke nicht, das der da abfallen kann oder noch mehr schaden anrichten kann..


----------



## <--@ndré--> (18. September 2008)

*AW: 3kg schwere, limitierte Version des Ultra 120 eXtreme erhältlich*

Also ich würde in normaler senkrechter Lage KEINEM (!) Board 3kg antun.

Wenn überhaupt würde ich das Mainboard nur liegend betreiben. Sry, aber Sicherheit geht vor.
Außerdem würde ich mir von der Kühlleistung nicht _so_ viel versprechen. 

Auch wenn das Ding sehr geil aussieht würde ich lieber einen "normalen" Ultra 120 oder IFX-14 nehmen.

*Wenn* sich einer den Kühler holt - Interessengemeinschaft für dich!  

Gruß,
André


----------



## igoroff (18. September 2008)

*AW: 3kg schwere, limitierte Version des Ultra 120 eXtreme erhältlich*

Wieso war der Ninja Cu eigentlich nur so 200-300 g schwerer als der normale und der 120ex gleich mehr als 3 mal schwerer? Denkt ihr da nicht auch an irgendeinen Zahlenfehler?


----------



## k-b (18. September 2008)

*AW: 3kg schwere, limitierte Version des Ultra 120 eXtreme erhältlich*

Die zahlen passen schon.

Kupfer hat ne Masse von 	63,546 u
Alumnium eine Masse von 	26,982 u
Klar das er ca. 3 mal so schwer ist wenn es genau die gleichen Teile (von den Abmessungen her) sind.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (18. September 2008)

*AW: 3kg schwere, limitierte Version des Ultra 120 eXtreme erhältlich*



igoroff schrieb:


> Wieso war der Ninja Cu eigentlich nur so 200-300 g schwerer als der normale ....



Beim Ninja war/ist das ja keine 1zu1 Umsetzung. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Shibi (18. September 2008)

*AW: 3kg schwere, limitierte Version des Ultra 120 eXtreme erhältlich*

Ich will ihn! Ich will ihn! Ich will ihn! Ich will ihn! 
Ich glaub ich kaufe mir den, und wenns nur ist um zu sehen wie er runterfällt. 
Finde der sieht hammergeil aus. 

Meint ihr es bringt was den mit nem Nylonfaden oder ähnlichen an einer Gehäusestrebe zu befestigen? Dann müsste das Mainboard nicht das volle Gewicht tragen.
Für Transporte muss man den natürlich abbauen, aber das ists mir wert. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## DanielX (18. September 2008)

*AW: 3kg schwere, limitierte Version des Ultra 120 eXtreme erhältlich*

@Shibi

Sowas in der Art würde ich wenn auch machen.


----------



## k-b (18. September 2008)

*AW: 3kg schwere, limitierte Version des Ultra 120 eXtreme erhältlich*

Ich frag mich wie der überhaupt runterfallen soll. Der sitzt doch bombenfest auf dem Mainboard. Und das Mainboard ist mit dem Gehäuse verschraubt. Wo soll da was abbrechen oder so? Ist ja kein Plastik oder so im Spiel das abbrechen kann und PCBs halten viel viel aus. Schaut halt mal wie durchgebogen meins is.. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/23533-thermalright-ultra-120-auf-am2-board.html

Ich denke das die 3 Kilo kein Problem sind, auch nicht beim transportieren.


----------



## uk3k (18. September 2008)

*AW: 3kg schwere, limitierte Version des Ultra 120 eXtreme erhältlich*

einfach ne Halterung aus Lego drunterbauen^^ hat man ja in letzter Zeit öfter im Netz gesehen

ob ein PCB diesen Kühler aushält...man kanns ja mal drauf ankommen lassen..aber nicht mit meinem Rechner 

mfg


----------



## k-b (18. September 2008)

*AW: 3kg schwere, limitierte Version des Ultra 120 eXtreme erhältlich*

TR hat ja auch eine gewisse Verantwortung. Die können ja nicht einfach Kühler veröffentlichen, die Motherboards kaputt machen..


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. September 2008)

*AW: 3kg schwere, limitierte Version des Ultra 120 eXtreme erhältlich*

Doch, die sind ein Problem.
Stichwort Hebelwirkung.

Wenn du aber den Kühler mit dem Gehäuse verschrauben würdest und das MoBo mit Abstandshaltern abstützen, schauts anders aus, dann ists Problem nicht ganz so stark...
Aber das Problem ist die Last aufm PCB, das durchaus reißen kann, mit entsprechend unschönen Folgen...


k-b schrieb:


> TR hat ja auch eine gewisse Verantwortung. Die können ja nicht einfach Kühler veröffentlichen, die Motherboards kaputt machen..


Du, das hat man früher, zu Sockel A Zeiten, öfter mal gemacht!

ALso das Kühler so schwer waren, das die Sockelnasen abgerissen sind, die auch nur mit 2 Laschen fest waren, oder aber das man sie nur schwer so montieren konnte, das die CPU heile blieb (Twinorb annyone??)


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (19. September 2008)

*AW: 3kg schwere, limitierte Version des Ultra 120 eXtreme erhältlich*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Der könnt bei mir sogar passen ^^ Da ich nen *180°C* ATX hab, liegt mein Kühler eh fast aufm Boden. Also ne kleine Stütze und schon hält er



180°C? 
Ist das ein Backofen-PC-Case-Mod?  



Bei 3KG denk ich, dürfte Ende sein. Besonders weil das Teil so hoch is. Wenns um einiges flacher wäre, könnt ichs mir graaaade noch vorstellen.


----------



## riedochs (19. September 2008)

*AW: 3kg schwere, limitierte Version des Ultra 120 eXtreme erhältlich*



k-b schrieb:


> TR hat ja auch eine gewisse Verantwortung. Die können ja nicht einfach Kühler veröffentlichen, die Motherboards kaputt machen..



Können sie schon. Der User muss halt wissen wie er damit umgehen muss.


----------



## Malkav85 (19. September 2008)

*AW: 3kg schwere, limitierte Version des Ultra 120 eXtreme erhältlich*



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> 180°C?
> Ist das ein Backofen-PC-Case-Mod?


 
Bring mich nicht auf dumme Ideen  Nein, es geht darum, dass mein Tower "nicht richtig" BTX gebaut ist, sondern ATX um 180° gedreht.

Daher ist alles im gewissen Sinne ATX Standart, aber das Mainboard ist halt wie bei BTX aufm Kopf.


----------



## der8auer (19. September 2008)

*AW: 3kg schwere, limitierte Version des Ultra 120 eXtreme erhältlich*

 Bald muss man dann noch aufs Gewichts/Leistungsverhältnis schauen.

Ne mal im ernst: 3kg ist doch völlig übertrieben. Und für den Preis kann man sich ja fast schon eine gute WaKü kaufen, die bestimmt besser kühlt.


----------



## SilentKilla (19. September 2008)

*AW: 3kg schwere, limitierte Version des Ultra 120 eXtreme erhältlich*

Den würd ich in meine Glasvitrine stellen. Der schaut einfach nur Prono aus. 

Brechen würde da kein Board. Da schließ ich mich k-b's Meinung an.

Als kleiner Stöpsel hab ich mal versucht ein altes Mobo kaputt zu machen. Da hat sich nix gezuckt.


----------



## AMDSempron (23. September 2008)

*AW: 3kg schwere, limitierte Version des Ultra 120 eXtreme erhältlich*



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Den würd ich in meine Glasvitrine stellen. Der schaut einfach nur Prono aus.
> 
> Brechen würde da kein Board. Da schließ ich mich k-b's Meinung an.
> 
> Als kleiner Stöpsel hab ich mal versucht ein altes Mobo kaputt zu machen. Da hat sich nix gezuckt.


das Problem ist nicht, dass es durchbricht, das Problem tritt schon wesentlich früher auf, nämlich dann wenn die Leiterbahnen zu stark gestreckt werden und reißen. Das passiert wesentlich schneller.
Ich hab auch nen mulmiges Gefühl wenn ich mein Board angucke, mein Alpha PAL 8045 biegt das Teil doch shcon kräftig durch, aber das liegt wohl auch daran, dass der mit Schrauben befestigt is


----------



## BeachBoy08 (29. September 2008)

*AW: 3kg schwere, limitierte Version des Ultra 120 eXtreme erhältlich*

Naja ich glaube auch nicht, dass ein Board da brechen würde, aber ausprobieren möchte ich das nicht.
Man könnte aber auch den Kühlkörper am Ende mit einer Schnur o.ä. am Deckel vom Gehäuse anbinden.


----------



## k-b (29. September 2008)

*AW: 3kg schwere, limitierte Version des Ultra 120 eXtreme erhältlich*

Wo ist eigentlich das PRoblem, das PC-Gehäuse auf den Boden zu legen? Reichen dann eure Kabel nicht mehr?


----------



## riedochs (30. September 2008)

*AW: 3kg schwere, limitierte Version des Ultra 120 eXtreme erhältlich*

Ich weis ja nicht was du für ein Gehäuse hast, aber den Stacker STC101 hinzulegen wäre etwas sinnlos.


----------



## heartcell (30. September 2008)

*AW: 3kg schwere, limitierte Version des Ultra 120 eXtreme erhältlich*

geil isser ja, aber als wanderpokal.
denn sollte man in der community rum-verschicken und jeder grviert was rein, und am ende wird 
der 3KG- Titan verlost^^

mfg


----------



## riedochs (30. September 2008)

*AW: 3kg schwere, limitierte Version des Ultra 120 eXtreme erhältlich*

Wobei ich inzwischen schon ne Idee dafür hätte.


----------



## KTMDoki (30. September 2008)

*AW: 3kg schwere, limitierte Version des Ultra 120 eXtreme erhältlich*



heartcell schrieb:


> geil isser ja, aber als wanderpokal.
> denn sollte man in der community rum-verschicken und jeder grviert was rein, und am ende wird
> der 3KG- Titan verlost^^
> 
> mfg



des is mal eine gute Idee 

ich würds glaube ich, net riskieren, den zu montieren...

Das arme Motherboard hat uns ja nix getan


----------



## heartcell (30. September 2008)

*AW: 3kg schwere, limitierte Version des Ultra 120 eXtreme erhältlich*

tja, und wer kauft den 3Kg- Titan???
oder einer kauft ihn, macht ein abdruck und gießt uns allen so ein zinn-abdruck^^
als trophähe^^


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: 3kg schwere, limitierte Version des Ultra 120 eXtreme erhältlich*



push@max schrieb:


> Aber 3KG, nur weil er vollkommen aus Kupfer ist?



man bedenke, dass Kupfer über 3x dichter ist als Aluminium...
(Al = 2,7 g/cm^3; Cu = 8,9 g/cm^3)


----------



## Sesfontain (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: 3kg schwere, limitierte Version des Ultra 120 eXtreme erhältlich*

So ei  Teil würde ich dem MAINBOARD nicht zumuten ...da kann die Kühleistung noch so gut sein


----------



## riedochs (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: 3kg schwere, limitierte Version des Ultra 120 eXtreme erhältlich*

Irgendwie ist das Teil noch nicht leiferbar, bzw gelistet.


----------

